# Edavies Winter 2008



## joey (Dec 2, 2008)

joey won Edavies Winter 2008 with an average of 17.16 seconds, Chukk finished second (21.99) and Escher finished third (24.37)

Martin the rixmeister and edavies the host aka old man finished 4th and 5th with averages of 29.33 and 29.40 respectively.

Best single times for the competitiors:
joey 13.75, Chukk 17.93, Escher 20.72, martin 23.72, edavies 25.18

In the 4x4: (average, single)
1. joey 1:12.64, 57.13
2. Chukk 1:45.94, 1:34.69
3. Escher 2:07.95, 1:50.05
4. edavies 2:15.98, 2:09.30
5. martin DNS, 2:26.97

5x5 (best of 1)
1. joey 1:56..41
2. Chukk 3:36.96 

2x2 round A (average, single)
1. Chukk 6.54, 3.84
2. joey 7.21, 6.08
3. Escher 9.47, 7.50
4. martin 10.53, 5.21
5. edavies 11.73, 9.15

2x2 round B (average, single)
1. joey 5.94, 4.09
2. Escher 7.55, 5.22
3. Chukk 8.49, 6.61
4. edavies 11.34, 10.75
5. martin 11.37, 9.52

We did two seperate rounds of 2x2, not semi-final then final, just A and B. So Chukk won A and joey won B!

OH (average, single)
1. Chukk 32.25, 26.46
2. Escher 48.65 40.16
3. joey 52.19, 47.50
4. edavies 62.83, 61.66
5. martin DNF, 2:58.13

Pyraminx (average, single)
1. joey 21.88, 20.08
2. Chukk 29.29, 26.86
3. edavies 31.96, 22.21
4. martin 43.62, 37.90
5. Escher DNS, DNS

2x2 BLD (best of 3)
1. joey DNF DNF 15.53
2. Chukk DNF DNF 32.99

BLD (best of 3)
1. joey DNF 55.66 59.96
2. Chukk DNF 2:32.44 3:46.91

We had a lot of fun! Thanks to edavies for the venue!


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2008)

Joey is OP BLD.


----------



## Escher (Dec 2, 2008)

yay this comp was good  except for the fact that the second i had a solve that counted, my lookahead shrivelled up and died.
awful times, but an awesome time!


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 2, 2008)

Where did you hold this, then?


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2008)

We just had it at edavies house.

It wasn't planned really.. I spoke to Chukk at about 10pm on Sunday and said "I'm coming to sheffield tommorow", he said "Okay".

Maybe we should hold a better organised one sometime. But that's hard to do at someone's house.


----------



## Escher (Dec 2, 2008)

meh, edavies house is a pretty good venue, just lets hope its a bit warmer to start off next time
and we should try and find some time during school holidays or a training day...
but i would be pretty good with a sheffield open every month or two


----------

